# idle surge



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

hey guys. have been reading about weird idle problems on the forum. mine has 76,640 miles. at a light, i feel a little surge, can also watch the tach needle move up & down a little. i was leaning toward plugs & wires. how do you know for sure if it's the intake manifold gasket? i'm fairly competent with a wrench, so is this something i can do, or better left to a pro? oh, it doesn't stutter when i take off. just goes.


----------



## alt man (Oct 1, 2006)

ok, read several threads on idle problems. i sprayed carb cleaner where manifold meets the head while idling & no difference in idle. suspect may have already been done at some point. the 2 star nuts on either end of the manifold look like they have been messed with recently. plug wires look fairly new. haven't taken plugs out yet. thought about changing fuel filter also. now, what do ya think?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

fuel/air filters first, then clean the MAF. if the Fuel filter looks like it hasn't been done in a long long time (I was at 71k and it looked like I was the first to do it) then check the plugs as mine were slightly toasted.

Darktide


----------



## 2000SE (Oct 28, 2002)

After replacing the fuel filter, run some FI cleaner.

Load devices(A/C, turn signals, rad fans) will make the idle vary.

A good tuneup should also help. Change the dist cap, dist rotor, wires, plugs, thermostat, rad cap, belts( maybe the idler pulleys), and all the fluids(transmission, PSF, brakes, coolant) and filters. 

Pray that it isn't the intake manifold ga$ket!


----------

